

Ask YC: What about people who don't know English good enough? - ochekurishvili

I do understand that English is mandatory for communications in startups, but what about founders who come from overseas and are a bit weak in English?<p>Should founder(s) know verbal and/or written English on an A level?<p>Just curious on YC's position...
======
auganov
Not sure what you mean by A level. Of course you don't need to sound native.
But if you cannot communicate you just cannot communicate. I guess it's pretty
obvious. Nobody is going to test your English, but if you will make a bad
impression and somebody will be worried that it will be an obstacle, then,
well they have every reason to act on that worry.

Just do your thing and don't care about making an error here or there. If you
know it's a real issue then go fix it, you will have to anyways.

~~~
chalst
A level is the most advanced school-level qualification awarded in Britain and
by some British examiners to overseas students.

Typically, a student studies towards three A-level subjects for two years as
ages 17 & 18; not so long ago AS levels were introduced which count as
approximately half an A level, allowing more subjects to be taken in less
depth.

British school leavers with thee As at A level are highly accomplished among
the world's school leavers, but an A at English A level is not really close to
native-like English.

------
tobylane
Just read this in the Week
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/e3e18a60-9c71-11e0-a0c8-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/e3e18a60-9c71-11e0-a0c8-00144feabdc0.html)
I see the point, the language isn't just the words, the grammar, the
combinations of the words, but the intricacies (hidden details) of odd mixes
which comes under wit and so on.

------
imjonathanlee
I don't think their English would need to be on an A level, but at least
enough to communicate their idea across to the panel. It really depends on how
much of an issue it is- if they can't even begin to communicate without
stuttering, then I don't think it'll work out very well.

------
chalst
I should think it is good if you have someone who can deal with people like
VCs in native-like English. I should think it is a serious disadvantage if you
have nobody in your core team (i.e., someone who can act as the face of your
company) who speaks better than globalese.

------
mikemaccana
Off topic, but you mean 'people who don't know English well enough'. Good luck
in your endeavors.

~~~
Brewer
You beat me to it. I just couldn't pass up an opportunity to correct the
English of someone who is talking about good English.

~~~
ochekurishvili
Why so offensively? :) English isn't my native...

~~~
mikemaccana
What specifically was offensive? Is there a way someone could have been more
polite?

